

Google Annotations Gallery - durin42
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2010/03/google-annotations-gallery.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoogleOpenSourceBlog+%28Google+Open+Source+Blog%29

======
enomar
Crazy that these actually work. There are a lot of them too:

<http://code.google.com/p/gag/>

@AnimalsHarmedDuringTheMaking @CarbonFootprint @NameCourtesyOfTranslationParty
@ProbablyIllegalIn @SafeForSpeedsNotExceeding @WrittenWhile @ThisHadBetterBe
@ThisHadBetterNotBe @Noop @Roulette @InfiniteImprobabilityDriveFactor
@Alliteration @Haiku @HapaxLegomenon @Metaphor @ThisWouldBeOneLineIn @Magic
@ShoutOutTo @ObligatoryQuote @Hack @WTF @LOL @Booyah @Facepalm

